# hunting for food



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought this would be a fun topic to bring up.

Say you happened to find a person that was a little down on there luck killing a animal out of season to feed there fam. Would you ignore them and just be happy that the animal is being put to good use. Or would you report them because yes it is poaching.
Oh and lets say its just a fat doe not a big trophy buck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

IF he has exhausted all other means of feeding them then no I wouldn't,......

Although I might remind him that getting caught would be much more painful to his family....As the man would probably get three hots and a cot if he can't pay the fine and his family would be in a shelter being fed by the rest of us..So in reality they would all be better off so perhaps I should call and report them...Hmm maybe i would be doing them a favor by calling and reporting them for some other crime....after all it is for their own good....lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would have to go with Don on this one. There was a guy out to poach a moose and died if hypotherma while doing it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If I knew those were the true facts.....no It's likely that if I knew this person I'd be trying to help them out in some way. My family grew up in the back woods of PA. Our freezer always had venison in it.

Now days I swear people forget where meat comes from.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I knew and actually hunted with a guy in later years that met all the above criteria, had 5 little ones to feed. But nowadays with the mobility that people have and programs that are out there to help people I'd have to say NO. If they are out poaching then they have a vehicle and with the price of gas they'd have to be traveling a ways, buy a lot of groceries for what a person pays for fuel just for bombing around. Something like the guy that complains about not having enough money to pay the bill's Yet can drink beer 7 days a week.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Poaching is poaching. I have compassion for folks to a fault but when I see so many people abusing the system and not buying licenses, taking overlimits, out of season. Where does it all end ? Good topic poe !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

30-40 yrs ago I would have said No, as hassell said theres way to many programs out there now. But I kinda think after a Big disaster and systems shut down then
most of us would be right out there hunting also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that many people abuse the system or systems we have, I would turn in a food stamp cheater or a someone who took over the limit game or an unlicensed hunter in a heartbeat.
It would be very difficult to determine some of these, but if I knew for sure they were cheating, I would turn them in.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

A tough one to answer. But, in 99 of 100 cases I would make the call. We as hunters pay the biggest part of expenses to promote our sport. I can't condone poaching for any reason. I'm in the hassell camp. The guy may be buying booze. cigarettes, or paying his monthly cell phone bill before buying groceries. If I was 100% positive this guy was truely in need I would buy him some groceries.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i have no problem with it, if theyre only taking what they need and nothing more. but if he had a cigarette hanging out of his mouth then yes.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

*This is a hard one to call. I would try to help or get help for them. Here in Kansas they have "Feed the Hungry" during deer season. If you just want the hunt and kill you can donate your deer to the Fish & game and they'll see to it someone gets it in need. Hunting requires a license here, no matter what it is, for any reason. There are too many programs, especially now with "food stamp Obama", to go hungry. Position. I would warn the guy, nicely, than do what I could do to help.*


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I saw an episode of Alaska State Troopers and a guy poached a moose and told F&G that he needed the meat to survive. The F&G Officer did an investigation and one of his tests was to see how far from a road this guy lived. ( he was very reclusive) Well, since the guys cabin was well withing walking distance to a road, the excuse he used was null and void and F&G wrote him up. So in this instance, the guy was alone, living in the woods by himself and a poacher. A guy trying to feed his family???? Hard one to call but I would have to be in that position to answer the question honestly. If it was me, I would do anything I had to do to feed my family. That includes asking for financial aid before doing anything illegal. If there was no other way to feed my family, I would do what ever it took to provide.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RWP45 said:


> *This is a hard one to call. I would try to help or get help for them. Here in Kansas they have "Feed the Hungry" during deer season. If you just want the hunt and kill you can donate your deer to the Fish & game and they'll see to it someone gets it in need. Hunting requires a license here, no matter what it is, for any reason. There are too many programs, especially now with "food stamp Obama", to go hungry. Position. I would warn the guy, nicely, than do what I could do to help.*


 While working for highways we could make the calls to certain meat markets to take in decent roadkills to help the needy. The program was around for a few years BUT ----- some of the needy wanted just the prime cuts or only sausages etc., butchers were not getting paid from the agency as promised, to many animals coming in ( I was bring in 20 - 30 a week HA!! ), as usual with any kind of programs that people will receive something Free, there are always someone out there who will screw it for the true needer's.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> There are alot of goverment programs out there to help people who fall on hard times, especially nowadays but many of the people that have fallen on hard times are the same people who 5-6 years ago were the ones who were donating their time and money to food shelters ect. now they find themselves on the over side of the serving table, alot of these people are just to proud to ask for help. Even my own crew members were having a hard time making their morgage payments ect. back in 08-09 when their work week went from 50-60hrs to 30hrs. Don't know if any of them poached and extra deer or not.....and I don't care. They're all proud hard working people who wouldn't seek goverment help. Can't/won't use the word here put the all said that it was for n....... to go on such programs. Once I saw that they just couldn't lose they pride and seek goverment help I sold off a dump truck, trailer and skid steer and used the money to help my people keep their heads above water til business picked up......money I'll never see again. Bottomline.....many people just can't bring themselves to seek help, so to say there's programs out there for people who need them is alot easier than actually admitting that you have fallen on hard time and need help. Thankfully things are back to normal for us and work is plentiful.


 Been there, 92 & 93, started life over again, had to go to welfare for a one time check at one week before Christmas with a 2 & 3 yr. old, couldn't buy a bag of potatoes at the time.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

*


Stonegod said:



There are alot of goverment programs out there to help people who fall on hard times, especially nowadays but many of the people that have fallen on hard times are the same people who 5-6 years ago were the ones who were donating their time and money to food shelters ect. now they find themselves on the over side of the serving table, alot of these people are just to proud to ask for help. Even my own crew members were having a hard time making their morgage payments ect. back in 08-09 when their work week went from 50-60hrs to 30hrs. Don't know if any of them poached and extra deer or not.....and I don't care. They're all proud hard working people who wouldn't seek goverment help. Can't/won't use the word here put the all said that it was for n....... to go on such programs. Once I saw that they just couldn't lose they pride and seek goverment help I sold off a dump truck, trailer and skid steer and used the money to help my people keep their heads above water til business picked up......money I'll never see again. Bottomline.....many people just can't bring themselves to seek help, so to say there's programs out there for people who need them is alot easier than actually admitting that you have fallen on hard time and need help. Thankfully things are back to normal for us and work is plentiful.

Click to expand...

**Stonegod I applause you. That was a very noble thing to do. *


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If they could trade in their food stamps for deer tags then I am okay with it. Other than that use the system. Not abuse but use. I am an advocate of a safety net.... Not a pillar.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree that it is a wrong thing to do but I have way more respect for the guy that kills a deer to feed his familey than they guy that sits at home on picking up a check for the goverment because he is faking a injury or says he cant find work. I think these are good programs however there is way to many people that work the system just so they can live at home and not have to work. I would like to shake the hand of every person that works every little piddly job they can find to look after there fam. I also agree however that if you were to shoot a animal to feed your familey you dont need to be after trophy size animals.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod that is an incredible gesture on your part. Most would not even consider what you did let alone do it. I commend you. Top notch man you are.

For those folks that are too proud to use the system I like to remind of this. When you get your check on Friday. Are you paid all the money you made? Nope. You paid for your temporary assistance. You are not asking for a hand out. It is more like asking your insurance company for payment on a car accident. You would not feel bad asking them for the check right?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Every situation is not gonna be understood by an someone who's not "walkin' in my shoes", so to speak....If I'm in a position where my family's starving & there's no help available??? We're gonna eat...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Stonegod that is an incredible gesture on your part. Most would not even consider what you did let alone do it. I commend you. Top notch man you are.


+1 on that !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

A very noble gesture indeed ! I knew I liked you for some reason !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Feast or famine sometimes. Lot of respect for a boss who rewards loyal employees. Not much of that anymore !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Would you just prefer then call you God? heheheheh I never liked to be called boss either.


----------

